# Get Cinematic Strings 2 and other libraries for 25% less!



## HDJK (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right section for this, but German distributer bestservice.de has a sale going until Sunday September 2nd.

I just got CS 2 for 283 Euros :D 

http://www.bestservice.de/detail1.asp/cinematic_strings/cinematic_strings_2/de

If you're outside of the EU you don't have to pay taxes, and since it's a download product...

Many more products in the sale:

http://www.bestservice.de/special.asp/en


----------



## benmrx (Aug 31, 2012)

Well crap! If I could figure out how to place an order I'd have already done it! I just don't speak/read German (I think that's German). Also, is that site totally legit? It's sort of half English half German. That's setting off a few red flags for me!


----------



## renochew (Aug 31, 2012)

There is an UK flag icon up on the corner, click it to switch the language to English. Yes, bestservice.de is a legitmate dealer I believe.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 31, 2012)

Best Service is definitely a "legit" site. They've been around for a long time and also publish Engine based libraries, etc.

As for the language problem... at the top of the page are four flag icons. Click on the British flag if you want English. You can also click on the round icons in the top right corner to select between Euros, British pounds or U.S. dollars.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome! Thx everyone. I was hoping a sale on CS2 would pop up!


----------



## Udo (Aug 31, 2012)

When you buy another item (of 50 Euros or more), you get an extra 10% off, e.g. CS2 will be ~$335.


----------



## 667 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've bought from Best Service lots. 100% legit. The only problem is that Evolution Series World Percussion is on that list of sales products but 25% is not coming off the price. Man if I can get that for ~$400 I'm sold!

edit: it's fixed! Oh man gonna be hard to resist some of these.


----------



## benmrx (Aug 31, 2012)

667 @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> I've bought from Best Service lots. 100% legit. The only problem is that Evolution Series World Percussion is on that list of sales products but 25% is not coming off the price. Man if I can get that for ~$400 I'm sold!
> 
> edit: it's fixed! Oh man gonna be hard to resist some of these.



No kidding! I just saw that SI Venus Choir is on sale there too. The 'short list' I made last night is out the window now. 

And thx for the vote of confidence with Best Service. Seems pretty obvious now.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2012)

CS is showing up as $355.46 for NA customers on the home page, which is more than 25% off, yet during checkout it shows as $374.25, which is 25% off. Think they need to fix something there. No response from them yet though.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Aug 31, 2012)

sigh, why do they have to run this now? I really want Ethno world and medieval legends :(


----------



## playz123 (Aug 31, 2012)

leafInTheWind @ Fri Aug 31 said:


> sigh, why do they have to run this now? I really want Ethno world and medieval legends :(



Yes, right now too many sales; too little money as usual!


----------



## DDK (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't see 25% I only see 10% off

help


----------



## Udo (Aug 31, 2012)

eclipse @ Sat Sep 01 said:


> I don't see 25% I only see 10% off
> 
> help


The price is already reduced when it shows in your "Shopping cart" page. The 10% is an extra discount you get when you order more then 1 item.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish there was a place where people can see the various sales and decide where to pend the money. I cant keep track. I wish Resonance was on sale. har-rumph.


----------



## krisol11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Something strange! :shock: 

CS2 has disappeared from bestservice catalogue!


----------



## DDK (Sep 1, 2012)

WHAT HAPPEND
I was about to buy CS
and you are right it is not on the site


----------



## playz123 (Sep 1, 2012)

I suspect that another dealer, who didn't like the fact that someone else was selling the product for less, complained and Best Service was forced to remove the item. This has happened before recently with another sale of this type.


----------



## TGV (Sep 1, 2012)

Just as I was contemplating whether to buy or not. O well. Sometimes nature just decides for you.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't give up hope if you are truly interested in purchasing CS.  From Best Service:

"Dear customer,
Unfortunately the serial numbers / licenses ran out of stock by the end of last week and that's what muted the product in our system.
We hope to get the problem solved on Monday/Tuesday. We will come back to you then. Don´t worry, we will find a solution etc...... 
Thanks for your patience"


----------



## HDJK (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh wow, for once giving in to the temptation right way was the right thing do :D


----------



## Alex W (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi folks, just a quick clarification about the sale price that was offered by Best Service. It was an unauthorised sale - an unintentional error - which is why they took it down from their website. Sorry, but there are no plans to offer Cinematic Strings 2 at a sale price any time soon.

Thanks for your understanding.

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## playz123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Alex W @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Hi folks, just a quick clarification about the sale price that was offered by Best Service. It was an unauthorised sale - an unintentional error - which is why they took it down from their website. Sorry, but there are no plans to offer Cinematic Strings 2 at a sale price any time soon.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> ...



That's what I figured.
Too bad then that the sale was stopped, because I think you would have sold a lot of copies. I was mid way through the purchase process when it was halted. I, for one, am very disappointed in what happened and am also surprised that Best Service would not reveal the real reason for stopping the sale. Basically they lied to me (see their response in my message above). Let's not forget that Best Service is an authorized dealer for CS. This whole episode has killed any interest I might have had in purchasing this product now, and it's off my list of libraries to consider in the future.


----------



## renochew (Sep 3, 2012)

@Frank, I hope you won't punish a good developer for what the dealer's wrong doing.


----------



## mark812 (Sep 3, 2012)

playz123 @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Alex W @ Mon Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks, just a quick clarification about the sale price that was offered by Best Service. It was an unauthorised sale - an unintentional error - which is why they took it down from their website. Sorry, but there are no plans to offer Cinematic Strings 2 at a sale price any time soon.
> ...



Your loss. 

Also, it's not Alex's fault that they lied to you.


----------



## Ed (Sep 3, 2012)

playz123 @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> This whole episode has killed any interest I might have had in purchasing this product now, and it's off my list of libraries to consider in the future.



:roll:

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/butthurt


----------



## MaestroRage (Sep 3, 2012)

your loss playz123. CS is easily currently the most important part of my strings template.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 3, 2012)

Well..., seems my 'red flags' (although they had to do with other things) wasn't so far off in this case. I'm glad I didn't go for it...., went with Adagio Violins 1.1 for now. I would have felt kinda bad (guilty) if I had purchased CS2 with an an-authorized sale. IMO Alex and team deserve every penny. $500 is already pretty darn affordable for what you get. Still hoping to pick this up soon.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 3, 2012)

renochew @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> @Frank, I hope you won't punish a good developer for what the dealer's wrong doing.



Yes, I, of course, knew my statement would produce a reaction, and normally I would totally agree, but here's my thinking:

Let's' say you want to buy a...refrigerator, for example. You see the model you want advertised at a certain price by an authorized dealer, so you go in, agree to purchase at the advertised price, but mid way through the purchase, the manufacturer comes in and behind the scenes has a chat with the sales person who then comes back and tells you that sorry, we're out of that model right now, but don't worry we'll get this to you at the agreed price in a few days. Then later the manufacturer posts somewhere else and says sorry, but you're out of luck. We have the product, but we're not selling it to you for the price you agreed to with our authorized representative, and by the way you were lied to as well. At this point in time there are two things that generally occur.
a) A reputable manufacturer steps up and says so sorry for the mistake. We realize our employee, representative or whatever has made an error, but of course we will stand behind that and will make good on what you were offered. 
OR
b) Sorry, it's the employees fault, we're not responsible, we're not selling you the product at the price they offered, so off you go mate, and oh, have a nice day.

I would suggest that most businesses with which I have dealt would automatically go with option a) and the ones that select option b) deserve the type of response I offered. In this case, it's not as if any disclaimer for the sale price was ever posted, the consumer was not told the truth even after the item suddenly disappeared, and the manufacturer is not standing behind a company he was 'employing' to sell his product. Why should purchasing a music library be any different, just because the developer seems, and I agree, to be a nice guy? My point is that when you allow someone to represent you, I suggest you then need to stand behind what they do. This was not a sale by some sleaze artist on eBay. This problem occurred because of a "misunderstanding' between a manufacturer and his dealer, not with the consumer.

But I think in this case what should have happened was that those who had agreed to purchase at a certain price, or were in the middle of purchasing (and I have proof via correspondence) should have received a truthful explanation, an apology and an offer to complete the sale at the agreed price, and subsequently a notice should have been posted on the Best Service web site explaining the error and why no further sales at the sale price are permitted. That would probably be understandable and acceptable to most.

I'm sorry if others disagree; that's certainly your prerogative. But in my eyes, in this instance, the developer could have offered a solution and did not. If a company president can say I'm so sorry for what happened and even though it wasn't my fault, as president I accept responsibility, why can't a developer? IMHO, it would have been the honorable thing to do. These are some of the reasons behind my statements in my previous message.

PS: Please note that I've never criticized the library or downplayed its value. Obviously if I had concerns about CS, I never would have agreed to purchase it. 

PPS: "Over reaction" is a term often used to describe the reactions of others, but even under similar circumstances we are seldom willing to apply the term to ourselves. It's easy to perceive things differently or make accusations when one is not personally involved or is, for any reason, not completely aware of all the facts.......fel


----------



## playz123 (Sep 3, 2012)

MaestroRage @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> your loss playz123. CS is easily currently the most important part of my strings template.



Oh, I certainly wouldn't disagree at all. It probably could be seen as my "loss", but on the other hand "You can't never lose what you ain't never had"...to quote an old blues line.  And since I have and use all of the other major string libraries, I'll probably survive.  In any case, some might also suggest that the developer and the seller lose as well.

Do note please that my comments have never been about the product itself, only the recent sale process. I'm sure CS is an excellent product and it certainly has been well reviewed and praised by many. But that alone changes nothing in my view in this situation.


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 3, 2012)

playz123 @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Too bad then that the sale was stopped, because I think you would have sold a lot of copies. I was mid way through the purchase process when it was halted.



+1

I too was in the process of purchasing. But money has now been spent on other libs.


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 3, 2012)

I bought my copy of Cinematic Strings 2 one month ago and got a 100€ discount at BestService.de. They had sent out coupons too their customers per Newsletter. So this wasn't a regular sale, but still 100 bucks less the original price.

A near friend bought CS2 on last Saturday, because of that sale. I wonder if he will get his copy of CS2.

@Alex W: Any news regarding the next update containing the full essemble patch? Really looking forward to it.

Robin


----------



## synthnut (Sep 4, 2012)

Alex spent a LOT of time completely going over this library and has a track record of more folks LOVING this library than not ......Not only did he NOT raise the price from version 1, but he DROPPED the price after all his hard work ...It's unfortunate that there was a mix up in pricing , but let's face it , there are not any other companies that discount their product shortly after they came out with it either ..... When you consider what you get for your $499 with CS2, I think that it's STILL one of the best deals in Virtual Instruments today ..... I'm still waiting on a sale of Albion I ......Sometimes we hit it right , and sometimes we miss out .....Such is life .....You're missing out on a great program !!....Jim


----------



## Ed (Sep 4, 2012)

And Alex did say sorry in his message, what do you want? For him say to say oh no here you can have the discount anyway? Then EVERYONE will want the discount!


----------



## playz123 (Sep 4, 2012)

As I said above, perhaps one is not aware of all the facts...or perhaps didn't read and digest my posts or Alex's completely.  IMO, Alex said he was sorry about not offering the library at a sale price any time soon, but made no apology otherwise. In any case, I, for one, don't plan to say any more. My comments related to the purchasing process and not the library itself, not how good it is, and not whether the regular price should be considered 'fair'. None of that has anything to do with the concerns I expressed.

I'm also pleased to report that Best Service quickly understood that things had gone wrong in my case, stepped up to the plate and yesterday they offered acceptable _alternative_ solutions. So, for me, their reputation as a reputable dealer is no longer in question, and I am most grateful for their assistance. Quite simply IMHO this could have been handled differently, but on the other hand, I've already moved on, and have said all I wanted to say on the subject. Life is too short to dwell on these sorts of things. Hope you agree. Carry on with the discussion though if you wish  Cheers.


----------



## synthnut (Sep 6, 2012)

Frank,
I"m glad you got some sort of resolution to your liking .....Enjoy !!.....Jim


----------



## playz123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you, Jim; much appreciated!


----------

